# A few PS pump questions...



## Dyver (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a '71 lemans sport with a 350. The PS pump was leaking so I decided to replace it. Of course being a noob, I had very little idea of what I was getting myself into. So I purchased a new pump and pulley, and the pulley is a bit smaller than the one that was one the car. 

So, a few questions...

1. Is the smaller pulley going to be a huge issue? it seems not, but I imagine I may have to get a different belt.

2. Will it be easier to install the pulley after I remount the pump on the motor or should I put the pulley on the pump first?

3. Do I need to get an alignment tool and figure out how to use that to align the pulleys or is there another trick I can use to get by...?

Thanks for the help, and sorry for all the questions...

Dyver


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Original pulley should fit on the pump, yes put the pulley on after mounting the pump.
You may need a puller to pop it off after removing the nut.
The pulley will need to come off to get the bolts out to use on the new pump.
You should use a line wrench on the hydraulic line so you don't round off the fitting.
The alignment tool is your eyeball, put your good one on it.
If you don't have a shop manual order one from Ames and get a catalog at the same time. 
Welcome to the site.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Roper said, except I always install the pulley on the bench. Just my preference. You WILL need a pulley removal/installer tool. Available at NAPA, probably. The pulley gets pressed on until the flange is flush with the end of the shaft...approximately. Match the depth with the old pump/pulley. As a side note, I got so frustrated trying to get a good reman pump that looked original, I bought a pump overhaul kit for about $11 on the internet and rebuilt my original pump. Took less time to overhaul it than it did to R&R it. And I got to keep the original pump that fit and looked correct.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> What Roper said, except I always install the pulley on the bench. Just my preference. You WILL need a pulley removal/installer tool. Available at NAPA, probably. The pulley gets pressed on until the flange is flush with the end of the shaft...approximately. Match the depth with the old pump/pulley. As a side note, I got so frustrated trying to get a good reman pump that looked original, I bought a pump overhaul kit for about $11 on the internet and rebuilt my original pump. Took less time to overhaul it than it did to R&R it. And I got to keep the original pump that fit and looked correct.


I found an exact match for the one on my '67 and kept the original and paid the core charge.

Thanks for the tip on the kit GTOG, I didn't know those were available and I will order one to keep with the original for down the road.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The '71 up Pontiac PS pumps use the generic looking reservoirs and came with two different style shafts, the early ones at least '71 through '74 model used the style with a key way. The later style shaft and matching pulley has no key way, all my '77-80 pump cores have the latter style.

On a '71-72 A body I'd reuse the original stamped steel pulley with the two holes in the face after putting a seal kit in the pump. Not only could a generic aftermarket smaller diam pulley not have the right stagger, but the smaller diam pulley is going to effect belt length.


----------

